# Γιατί οι Έλληνες είναι αγενείς;



## Meggie (Oct 12, 2022)

Ζω στην Ελλάδα 27 χρόνια και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω την αγένεια, και τον παρτακισμό του Έλληνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2022)

Δεν συνηθίζεται αυτό. Απλά το παίρνεις απόφαση και μαθαίνεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι (άλλοτε το αγνοείς, άλλοτε τους βάζεις ψυχρά κι ευγενικά στη θέση τους κ.λπ.)

Ως προς το ερώτημα του τίτλου, δεν έχω απάντηση. Φαντάζομαι πως έχει να κάνει με τη νεότερη ιστορία της Ελλάδας, με τις ιστορικές και πολιτιστικές συνθήκες και τέτοια, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι και πώς ακριβώς.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 13, 2022)

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το γιατί!


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2022)

Ο τίτλος μου θυμίζει αυτές τις ερωτήσεις που βλέπουμε σε clickbait. Δεν είναι ούτε όλοι οι Έλληνες αγενείς ούτε όλοι οι αγενείς ειναι αγενείς με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Αυτό που μάλλον προκαλεί ή οδηγεί την αγένεια είναι η συνεχής εντύπωση ότι είναι αδικημένος ο καθένας και τα συνεχή νεύρα, συχνά χωρίς λόγο. Και φυσικά κάποιες συνήθειες που έχουμε. 
Πριν πολλά χρόνια, την εποχή που δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα στην Ελλάδα, ειχα παει Κύπρο και πώς ξεχωρίζαμε οι Ελλαδίτες; Μόλις βλέπαμε ιχ τρέχαμε τα περάσουμε απέναντι μη μας χτυπήσει ενώ από πίσω μας ακολουθουσαν οι Κύπριοι με το πάσο τους γιατι ήξεραν ότι τα αυτοκίνητα σταματούσαν στις διαβάσεις. Και γενικά παρατηρήσαμε ότι οι άνθρωποι στην Κύπρο ήταν πιο ήρεμοι και πιο ευγενικοί ή όπως το είχε θέσει κάποιος από την παρέα, δεν μοιάζουν σα να είναι θυμωμένοι με όλους, λες και τους χρωστάει η ζωή κι η κοινωνία. Κι ίσως αυτό να είναι το πρόβλημα: ακόμα και τις εποχές των παχιών αγελάδων ο μέσος Έλληνας (της Ελλάδας) αισθανόταν αδικημένος και παραπονεμένος και του εφταιγαν οι πάντες. Αυτό τον κάνει να δικαιολογεί στο μυαλό του την αγένεια, γιατί για όλα φταίει η κενωνία η φταίχτρα. 
Έπειτα, στην Ελλάδα παραδοσιακά η ζωή όλων στρέφεται γύρω από την ευρύτερη οικογένεια. Το σόι έχει προτεραιότητα σε όλα, μετά ο στενός φιλικός κύκλος και τελευταίο το σύνολο. Θα δεις πχ διαμερίσματα που αστράφτουν και κοινοχρηστους χώρους τρισάθλιους, γιατί κανένας δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι ευθύνη του ό,τι βρίσκεται έξω από την πόρτα του και δεν υπολογίζει κανέναν έξω από το σόι, άντε και τους κουμπάρους και κανέναν συμπέθερο, αν τον συμφέρει. Κάτι Έλληνες γείτονες που είχα π.χ. δεν χαιρετούσαν αν σε πετύχαιναν στο ασανσέρ, κι επειδή δεν είχαν καταλάβει ότι ήμουν Ελληνίδα έκαναν σχόλια -δεν τους είπα τίποτα, λίγο καιρό αργότερα με άκουσαν να μιλάω Ελληνικά  
Α, ναι, αυτή τη ρημάδα την "αστική ευγένεια" (που δεν έχω ιδέα σε τί διαφέρει από την σκέτη ευγένεια) την υποτιμούμε και τη βρίζουμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα. Αυτός που ακολουθεί το σαβουάρ βιβρ είναι φλούφλης, π.χ.
Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει πόσο ενοχλητικοί είναι οι Έλληνες μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια που στο συγκρότημα που μενω στο Λονδίνο μετακόμισαν μερικές οικογένειες απο χώρες της Μέσης Ανατολής, οι οποίες φέρονται ακριβώς όπως οι Έλληνες. Ένα βράδυ κατά τις δύο, καλοκαίρι, με όλα τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά ένας ήρθε με ταξί μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας του και όπως φαίνεται είχε ξεχάσει το πορτοφόλι του και αντί να χτυπήσει το θυροτηλέφωνο ή να πάρει τηλεφωνο φώναζε δυνατά, μέσα στην ησυχία, τη γυναίκα του από το δρόμο, για να του πετάξει το πορτοφόλι από το παράθυρο. Κλασική σκηνή από Ελλάδα. Τα δε παιδιά τους δεν σταματάνε να γκαρίζουν, να ενοχλούν τους γύρω και να καταστρέφουν ό,τι βρουν γύρω τους μέχρι μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, κι αν κάνεις παρατήρηση στους γονείς η απάντηση είναι τί να τα κάνουμε, παιδιά είναι, ή σε δυο λεπτά θα σταματήσουν, πως κάνετε έτσι, και φυσικά ποτέ δεν είναι ούτε δύο, ούτε δέκα, ούτε είκοσι τα λεπτά. 100% όπως οι Έλληνες. 
Αλλά γιατί να πηγαίνουμε μακριά; Βλέπω και τα ανήψια μου (ευτυχως όχι απο αδέρφια), δεν λένε ποτέ ευχαριστώ όταν τους δίνεις κάτι, δεν έχουν τρόπους στο τραπέζι, δεν ξεβολεύονται ούτε ελάχιστα για κανέναν άλλο. Κι αυτό ενώ παράλληλα κάνουν εθελοντισμό, είναι καλοί μαθητές κλπ δηλαδή έχουν τα τυπικά χαρακτηριστικά του καλού ελληνόπουλου, για να τα καμαρώνουν οι γονείς τους. Όταν ήμουνα εγώ δέκα χρονών θυμάμαι που σχολίαζαν οι παππούδες μου κάποιους που χαμογέλάγανε με περηφάνεια που το παιδί τους, δύο- τριών ετών, είχε μάθει να λέει κακές κουβέντες. Ε, κάποια στιγμή αυτά τα παιδιά μεγάλωσαν και τώρα είναι αυτοί που συναντάμε παντού και μας ανεβάζουν την πίεση όταν ανοίγουν το στόμα τους. 
Και τέλος ας πούμε και το άλλο: πόση αγένεια αντιμετωπίζει η μέση Ελληνίδα; Θυμάμαι που ήμουνα με τη γιαγιά μου σε ενα ρολογάδικο για να φτιάξει ένα ρολόι και υπέδειξε στον ρολογά ότι είχε κάνει ζημιά στο ρολόι της (νομίζω πήγε να το κουρδίσει και έσπασε το κουρδιστήρι) και αυτός αρχισε να φωνάζει δυνατά και να βρίζει με αποτέλεσμα να με πάρει και να φύγουμε τρέχοντας από το μαγαζί. Δεν θυμάμαι τί ειπώθηκε, αλλά η εντύπωση μου είναι ότι αν συνοδευόταν απο κανέναν αντρα θα είχαν ζητήσει συγγνώμη για τη ζημιά. Επισης νομίζω ότι τώρα όσο μεγαλώνω τόσο πιο αγενείς είναι οι αγενείς (άντρες και γυναίκες) και νομίζω ότι είναι γιατί όταν ήμουν 20 χρονών όλοι ήθελαν να μου κάνουν καλή εντύπωση γιατί ποιός ξέρει τι θα μπορουσε να ακολουθήσει; Ενώ τώρα που δεν έχω καμία ιδιαίτερη αξία στο νυφοπάζαρο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσποιούνται τους ευγενικούς. 
Αυτές είναι οι ερμηνείες που δίνω εγώ στο φαινόμενο. Δεν εξαιρώ τον εαυτό μου. Μαλώνω με αγνώστους που είναι αγενείς μαζί μου, και τους βρίζω σα λιμενεργάτης. Συνήθως δεν το περιμένουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2022)

Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες ζούμε στο πολιτικό προσκήνιο μια μορφή δόλιας γενίκευσης που μου προκαλεί αποτροπιασμό, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο μού συνέβη και με τον τίτλο αυτού του νήματος, παρότι γνωρίζω ότι οφείλεται σε μια συνήθη χαλαρότητα της γλώσσας. Είναι τα εθνικά στερεότυπα που βλέπουμε να αξιοποιούνται από τα ανέκδοτα, π.χ. για έναν Γάλλο, έναν Σκοτσέζο, έναν Γερμανό και έναν Έλληνα, ή περιπτώσεις όπως εκείνη της νατοϊκής αφίσας που ανέβασα προχτές.

Ωστόσο, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε: δεν είναι αγενείς όλοι οι Έλληνες. Ούτε γνωρίζουμε, αν υπήρχε κάποιος μέσος δείκτης αγένειας που θα χαρακτήριζε έθνη, αν θα ήταν οι Έλληνες ψηλά στη λίστα, και ποιοι λαοί θα ήταν πιο ευγενικοί από τους Έλληνες και ποιοι όχι.

Πριν φτάσουμε να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει έναν λαό γενικά λιγότερο ευγενικό από έναν άλλο (που προφανώς υπάρχει στον νου και στην εμπειρία της ερωτώσας), θα μπορούσαμε να αναρωτηθούμε τι κάνει ένα άτομο ευγενικό, τι υπάρχει στον παρελθόν του που έχει διαμορφώσει τη σημερινή του συμπεριφορά. Εύκολα θα φτάσουμε να μιλήσουμε για την αγωγή που παίρνει στο σπίτι του, όχι μόνο ακούγοντας συμβουλές και νουθεσίες, αλλά και παρατηρώντας τη συμπεριφορά των ατόμων που τον περιβάλλουν. Το ίδιο στο σχολείο του, στην παρέα του, στην πορεία του.

Ταυτόχρονα, όταν θα φτάσουμε να κάνουμε εθνικές συγκρίσεις, καλό θα είναι να σκεφτούμε και την υποκειμενική διάσταση: π.χ. αν κινούμασταν στη μία χώρα σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου για διάφορους λόγους (κοινωνικούς, θρησκευτικούς κ.λπ.) η συμπεριφορά διέφερε από τη συμπεριφορά των ατόμων στο νέο μας περιβάλλον.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν κάποιος μεγάλωσε σε οικογένεια πανεπιστημιακών ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο περιβάλλον που έχει κατακλυστεί από τις αστικές λεγόμενες συμπεριφορές και βρέθηκε τώρα σε ένα περιβάλλον που τα περισσότερα μέλη του ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα σε χωριά όπου οι άντρες έκαναν κουμάντο και οι ιεραρχίες ορίζονταν (και) από την τεστοστερόνη, τότε θα βρει μεγάλες διαφορές στο επίπεδο της ευγένειας, ιδίως προς τις γυναίκες, ακόμα και αν δεν έχει αλλάξει χώρα.

(Αυτό γράφτηκε χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το πλούσιο παραπάνω κείμενο.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2022)

Και τώρα αφού έγραψα τις γενικότερες σκέψεις, πάμε στα γλώσσικα.
Ευγένεια ή επισημότητα; Αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος σεμιναρίου σε ένα τμήμα νεοελληνικών σπουδών της αλλοδαπής, που προσπαθούσαν να εξηγήσουν στους μαθητές της ελληνικής γλώσσας τους βαθμούς ευγένειας.
Έχουμε επομένως τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας, που δεν είναι αναγκαστικά ευγενικός αλλά επίσημος τρόπος έκφρασης.
Μετά έχουμε ένα πολλούς άλλους βαθμούς ευγένειας- επισημότητας.
Δώστε μου ένα ποτήρι νερό.
Μου δίνετε ένα ποτήρι νερό;
Μπορώ να έχω ένα νερό;
Δώσμου ένα ποτηράκι νερό.
Κατάστημα, πιάσε δυο νερά.
κλπ κλπ κλπ.
Κι έρχεται ο Έλληνας (ο γιος του καφετζή με το λόουερ, που λένε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα) και λέει give me a glass of water νομίζοντας ότι λέει το πρώτο, κι αναρωτιέται γιατί τον λένε αγενή οι αγγλόφωνοι.
Ενώ όταν έρχεται η ώρα να κάνει το μεταφραστή προς τα ελληνικά πετάει κάτι θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν μου δίνατε ένα ποτήρι νερό και τον κοιτάνε όλοι παράξενα. Ή καταργεί εντελώς τον πληθυντικό στους υπότιτλους και βλέπουμε π.χ. δικηγόρο στο δικαστήριο να απευθύνεται στο δικαστή λες και βρίσκονται στο καφενείο.
(αναφέρομαι στην αγγλική γιατί σε κάπόιες άλλες γλώσσες ειναι πιο εύκολα, αν και πάλι υπάρχουν διαφορές)


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2022)

Νικελ, μια που λες για λαούς, η μητέρα μου οποτε έρχεται Λονδίνο κι ακούει τί λένε στην τηλεόραση φρίττει, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ ο κόσμος βρίζει αρκετά και πλέον θεωρείται αποδεκτό τα σήριαλ να έχουν ανάλογο λεξιλόγιο, ενώ η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι οι αμερικανοί είναι λίγο πιο συντηρητικοί σε αυτό (ναι, ξέρω ότι υπάρχει αμερικανικό σινεμά που το βρισίδι πάει σύννεφο, όπως υπάρχει και ραπ στιχουργική αναλογου στυλ). Δηλαδή θα μπορούσε κάποιος να νομίσει ότι εδώ είναι όλοι αγενείς. 
Από την άλλη, ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια εδώ έχω συνηθίσιε να λεω ευχαριστώ, παρακαλώ και συγγνώμη πολύ περισσότερο απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα με αποτέλεσμα εδώ εκεί να βλέπω αμηχανία από Έλληνες που δεν περίμεναν να τα ακούσουν.
Και μια που ειπα για σήριαλ και λεξιλόγιο, θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε βάλει τα γέλια στο Μποργκεν με το διάλογο μεταξύ της Δανέζας πρωθυπουργού και του Άγγλου ασθενή εραστή της, που ήταν στα αγγλικά αλλά από Δανό σεναριογράφο και φυσικά κι οι ηθοποιοί τον εκτέλεσαν τελείως τον διάλογο.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 14, 2022)

SBE said:


> Ο τίτλος μου θυμίζει αυτές τις ερωτήσεις που βλέπουμε σε clickbait. Δεν είναι ούτε όλοι οι Έλληνες αγενείς ούτε όλοι οι αγενείς ειναι αγενείς με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Αυτό που μάλλον προκαλεί ή οδηγεί την αγένεια είναι η συνεχής εντύπωση ότι είναι αδικημένος ο καθένας και τα συνεχή νεύρα, συχνά χωρίς λόγο. Και φυσικά κάποιες συνήθειες που έχουμε.
> Πριν πολλά χρόνια, την εποχή που δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα στην Ελλάδα, ειχα παει Κύπρο και πώς ξεχωρίζαμε οι Ελλαδίτες; Μόλις βλέπαμε ιχ τρέχαμε τα περάσουμε απέναντι μη μας χτυπήσει ενώ από πίσω μας ακολουθουσαν οι Κύπριοι με το πάσο τους γιατι ήξεραν ότι τα αυτοκίνητα σταματούσαν στις διαβάσεις. Και γενικά παρατηρήσαμε ότι οι άνθρωποι στην Κύπρο ήταν πιο ήρεμοι και πιο ευγενικοί ή όπως το είχε θέσει κάποιος από την παρέα, δεν μοιάζουν σα να είναι θυμωμένοι με όλους, λες και τους χρωστάει η ζωή κι η κοινωνία. Κι ίσως αυτό να είναι το πρόβλημα: ακόμα και τις εποχές των παχιών αγελάδων ο μέσος Έλληνας (της Ελλάδας) αισθανόταν αδικημένος και παραπονεμένος και του εφταιγαν οι πάντες. Αυτό τον κάνει να δικαιολογεί στο μυαλό του την αγένεια, γιατί για όλα φταίει η κενωνία η φταίχτρα.
> Έπειτα, στην Ελλάδα παραδοσιακά η ζωή όλων στρέφεται γύρω από την ευρύτερη οικογένεια. Το σόι έχει προτεραιότητα σε όλα, μετά ο στενός φιλικός κύκλος και τελευταίο το σύνολο. Θα δεις πχ διαμερίσματα που αστράφτουν και κοινοχρηστους χώρους τρισάθλιους, γιατί κανένας δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι ευθύνη του ό,τι βρίσκεται έξω από την πόρτα του και δεν υπολογίζει κανέναν έξω από το σόι, άντε και τους κουμπάρους και κανέναν συμπέθερο, αν τον συμφέρει. Κάτι Έλληνες γείτονες που είχα π.χ. δεν χαιρετούσαν αν σε πετύχαιναν στο ασανσέρ, κι επειδή δεν είχαν καταλάβει ότι ήμουν Ελληνίδα έκαναν σχόλια -δεν τους είπα τίποτα, λίγο καιρό αργότερα με άκουσαν να μιλάω Ελληνικά
> Α, ναι, αυτή τη ρημάδα την "αστική ευγένεια" (που δεν έχω ιδέα σε τί διαφέρει από την σκέτη ευγένεια) την υποτιμούμε και τη βρίζουμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα. Αυτός που ακολουθεί το σαβουάρ βιβρ είναι φλούφλης, π.χ.
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Μπράβο έτσι όπως τα λες είναι. Στο τελευταίο ταξίδι μου στην Αμερική, πήγα στην στάση του λεωφορείου κ κάθησα στο παγκάκι. Λίγη ώρα μετά ήρθε μια κυρία με ρώτησε αν μπορεί να ανάψει τσιγάρο!!!!!και φυσικά τις είπα ναι αφού εκεί έχει απαγορευτεί παντού ακόμη κ έξω σε μερικά σημεία. Εγώ έχω φοβερό πρόβλημα με το τσιγάρο. Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα, έτσι σηκώθηκα κ πήγα λίγο πιο πέρα. Μόλις με είδε μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη που με ενόχλησε ο καπνός της,!!! και με παρακάλεσε να πάω πάλι να καθήσω καθώς θα έσβηνε το τσιγάρο.Της είπα δεν πειράζει εκείνη επέμενε. Να μην τα πολυλογω μου λέει εγώ σε ενοχλώ εγώ πρέπει να σβήσω το τσιγάρο και όχι να φεύγεις εσύ από την θέση σου. Παιδιά έμεινα κάγκελο! Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια ευγένεια!!!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 14, 2022)

Υπάρχει ένας ισχυρός πολιτισμικός παράγοντας στο τι θεωρούμε ευγένεια/αγένεια. Αν κάποιος πάει στο Παρίσι, φέρεται ευγενέστατα αλλά δεν ξέρει ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσει _κάθε _κουβέντα με άγνωστο με το Bonjour Monsieur / Bonjour Madame, θα θεωρηθεί αγενέστατος και θα του φερθούν αναλόγως.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 14, 2022)

Πάνω-πάνω, λέει Playground, και Discussing anything under the sun, άρα υποθέτω ότι χωράει και λίγη αμπελοφιλοσοφία.

(Άσχετο: αυτό το "anything under the sun", πιστεύω, natives αγγλόφωνοι φόρουμ-μέικερς θα το καπιταλαϊζάρανε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, με εξαίρεση ίσως το "the"… Άσχετο 2: Άντε να δικαιολογήσω τώρα γιατί το natives τ' άφησα λατινογραμμένο…)

Πάντως, σ' όλη αυτή την κουβέντα περί λαών και ευγένειας, θα μπορούσε ν' ανοίξει κι ένα ενδιαφέρον πηγαδάκι για το κατά πόσο ενδεχομένως ο κάθε λαός έχει, ας πούμε, τοποθετημένες σε μεγάλη ή μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ τους, την ευγένεια και την οικειότητα. Κι όταν λέω απόσταση (ή εγγύτητα αντίστοιχα), δεν εννοώ απαραίτητα εννοιολογική, γιατί τότε θα μιλούσαμε για καθόλα ορθολογική τοποθέτηση, αλλά για το κατά πόσο, ας πούμε, η ιδιοσυγκρασία του κάθε λαού τις θέλει συναφείς ή ξέχωρες, όχι ως έννοιες δηλαδή -την ευγένεια και την οικειότητα- αλλά ως εκδηλώσεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο.


SBE said:


> στην Ελλάδα παραδοσιακά η ζωή όλων στρέφεται γύρω από την ευρύτερη οικογένεια


Είναι γεγονός. Μοτίβο κουρσούμι. Που όμως στοιχειοθετεί, ας πούμε, οικειότητα, από την οποία, με σωστή διαχείριση, ο Έλληνας και ο κάθε θιγόμενος έχει πολλά να κερδίσει. (Και δεν εννοώ υλικά.) Κοτζάμ BBC έχει παινέψει κόσμο για το αμετάφραστο, λέει, philotimo που τους διακρίνει. Κι αυτοί για Έλληνες μιλούν. Αλλά να, σου λέει, triggered by some degree of intimacy… Κ' ίσως εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα (ακούγομαι σίγουρος· δεν είμαι): ότι πολύς κόσμος τα 'χει κωδικοποιημένα πακέτο στο τσιπάκι του, κι έτσι και βγει από το comfort zone του, μαζί με την οικειότητα, μπαίνει κι η ευγένεια στο off.

(Άμα το τραβήξουμε από τα μαλλιά το θέμα, παίζει να φτάσουμε να το συσχετίσουμε και με το πόσο μεγάλη αξία είναι για τον Έλληνα η λεγόμενη πρώτη κατοικία.)

Στη δική μου την αντίληψη, στον αντίποδα όλου αυτού που περιγράφω βρίσκονται οι έτεροι ημισυμπατριώτες μου, οι Σουηδοί. Δε θα σας κουράσω όμως με αντίστοιχη ψευτοανάλυση αυτωνών (γιατί και να μη σας κούραζα, θα κουραζόμουν εγώ). Θα αναφέρω απλώς αυτό που στάθηκε αφορμή για όλο αυτό το συνειρμικό παραλήρημα:

Μεταφράζω επιστολές CEO και λοιπών αξιωματούχων προς το προσωπικό του ομίλου, με αφορμή την εξαγορά κάποιας νέας θυγατρικής, από αγγλικά σουηδικά.

Εναρκτήρια φράση: _Dear ***,_

Κλασικό λάθος πρωτάρη μεταφραστή να γράψει _Kära ***_ - που σημαίνει δηλαδή «Αγαπητέ/-ή/-οί/-ές», όπως λέμε «Dear», κι είναι η λέξη με την οποία θα ξεκινήσουμε ένα γράμμα σε κάποιο συγγενικό ή κοντινό μας πρόσωπο.

Εδώ όμως θα 'ρθεί ο επιμελητής και θα σου πει, όχι, τέτοια δεν γράφουμε σε εταιρικό context. Εδώ θα πεις _Bästa… = Best… (Άριστοί μου άνθρωποι!)_

Το «Kära» συνδηλώνει, λέει, μια οικειότητα, η οποία σκάει, όχι αγενής, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο awkward.

Fast-food for thought.

(Άσχετο 3: Ο κύριος Πουλικάκος είπε σχετικά πρόσφατα σε μια συνέντευξη ότι «η αλητεία θέλει ευγένεια· ειδεμή είσαι απλώς τσόγλανος».)


----------



## Meggie (Oct 16, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Πάνω-πάνω, λέει Playground, και Discussing anything under the sun, άρα υποθέτω ότι χωράει και λίγη αμπελοφιλοσοφία.
> 
> (Άσχετο: αυτό το "anything under the sun", πιστεύω, natives αγγλόφωνοι φόρουμ-μέικερς θα το καπιταλαϊζάρανε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, με εξαίρεση ίσως το "the"… Άσχετο 2: Άντε να δικαιολογήσω τώρα γιατί το natives τ' άφησα λατινογραμμένο…)
> 
> ...


Τι να πω 


m_a_a_ said:


> Πάνω-πάνω, λέει Playground, και Discussing anything under the sun, άρα υποθέτω ότι χωράει και λίγη αμπελοφιλοσοφία.
> 
> (Άσχετο: αυτό το "anything under the sun", πιστεύω, natives αγγλόφωνοι φόρουμ-μέικερς θα το καπιταλαϊζάρανε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, με εξαίρεση ίσως το "the"… Άσχετο 2: Άντε να δικαιολογήσω τώρα γιατί το natives τ' άφησα λατινογραμμένο…)
> 
> ...


Τι να πω η ευγένεια είναι έμφυτη και σαν λαός δεν την έχουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 17, 2022)

Πώς ακριβώς είναι έμφυτη η ευγένεια;


----------



## Meggie (Oct 17, 2022)

Καλημέρα! Το να μάθεις τρόπους το μαθαίνεις από το σπίτι σου. Τους γονείς δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να μάθουν τα παιδιά τους να μιλάνε όμορφα κ να λένε ευχαριστώ κ παρακαλώ γιατί είναι και οι ίδιοι αγενείς γιατί έτσι έχουν μεγαλώσει. Όλο αυτό είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος. Όταν ήρθα από Αμερική όλο αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση Δεν έλεγε κανείς ευχαριστώ κ παρακαλώ, σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δεν σου κράταγε κάνεις την πόρτα να μπεις και στην πετάνε στα μούτρα, και ακούς από εφήβους πολλές βωμολοχίες. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό ,έχει να κάνει και με την παιδεία που είναι ανύπαρκτη. Όταν κρατάς πχ έναν καφέ και τον πετάς στον δρόμο κ οχι στον κάδο σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις μάθει τρόπους κ είσαι άξεστος. Στο σπίτι τους θα το πέταγαν στο πάτωμα? Στον χώρο που εργάζομαι είναι όλοι μες τα μούτρα Δεν σκάνε ούτε ένα χαμόγελο κ ούτε καλημέρα. Αυτό είναι αγένεια. Έτσι έχουν μάθει από τα σπίτια τους. Αν είχαμε γαλουχηθεί με τρόπους η ευγένεια θα ήταν έμφυτη!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 17, 2022)

Καλημέρα!
Νομίζω καθένας κρίνει με βάση αυτά που έχει μάθει. Αφενός, υπάρχουν οι -ας πούμε- εθνικές διαφορές: όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, ο Γάλλος μπορεί να βρει τον Άγγλο ή τον Αμερικάνο αγενέστατο, επειδή δεν θα του πει "Καλημέρα κύριε" πριν από ο,τιδήποτε άλλο. Αφετέρου, όπως έγραψε ο Nickel, οι κοινωνικές: δεν ακούς βωμολοχίες από Αμερικανούς ή Άγγλους εφήβους; Δεν είναι οι μισοί δρόμοι του Βερολίνου γεμάτοι άδεια τενεκεδάκια από μπίρες; Όσο για τα μούτρα στη δουλειά, σημαίνει μάλλον ότι κάποιος δεν περνά καλά εκεί (και άρα με ειλικρίνεια είναι κατσούφης, από μια άλλη σκοπιά!).
Τούτων ούτως εχόντων, προφανώς θα θέλαμε να είναι πολύ ευγενέστεροι οι Έλληνες. Προσωπικά βρίσκω ότι (σε γενικές γραμμές) γινόμαστε όλο και λιγότερο "αγενείς", σε κανονικές συνθήκες πάντα.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 17, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Καλημέρα!
> Νομίζω καθένας κρίνει με βάση αυτά που έχει μάθει. Αφενός, υπάρχουν οι -ας πούμε- εθνικές διαφορές: όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, ο Γάλλος μπορεί να βρει τον Άγγλο ή τον Αμερικάνο αγενέστατο, επειδή δεν θα του πει "Καλημέρα κύριε" πριν από ο,τιδήποτε άλλο. Αφετέρου, όπως έγραψε ο Nickel, οι κοινωνικές: δεν ακούς βωμολοχίες από Αμερικανούς ή Άγγλους εφήβους; Δεν είναι οι μισοί δρόμοι του Βερολίνου γεμάτοι άδεια τενεκεδάκια από μπίρες; Όσο για τα μούτρα στη δουλειά, σημαίνει μάλλον ότι κάποιος δεν περνά καλά εκεί (και άρα με ειλικρίνεια είναι κατσούφης, από μια άλλη σκοπιά!).
> Τούτων ούτως εχόντων, προφανώς θα θέλαμε να είναι πολύ ευγενέστεροι οι Έλληνες. Προσωπικά βρίσκω ότι (σε γενικές γραμμές) γινόμαστε όλο και λιγότερο "αγενείς", σε κανονικές συνθήκες πάντα.


Μπορείς να είσαι ευγενικός χωρίς τα τυπικά ευχαριστώ παρακαλώ κλπ. Έχει να κάνει ο τρόπος. Αν είσαι απότομος και πεις καλημέρα η ευχαριστώ δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι ευγενικός!


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2022)

Αυτό που βρίσκω εγώ ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα είναι η περιέργεια και η διάθεση για αντίρρηση σε όλα. Πχ εδώ στο ΗΒ αμα σου πει κάποιος it is our policy τελείωσε, δεν αμφισβητείς το γιατί κάνουν κάτι και γιατί δεν κάνουν εξάιρεση για σένα. Ομοίως αν πεις for personal reasons σταματάνε οι ερωτήσεις. 
Πάντως δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότα στην αγένεια. Είχα γνωρίσει κάποτε μια Αμερικανίδα που ήταν διπλωματική υπάλληλος στην αμερικανική πρεσβεία στο Κίεβο και μου έλεγε ότι εκεί σε εξυπηρετούν μόνο αν είσαι γυναίκα νέα, ωραία, βαμμένη, με άψογο μαλλί κλπ. Αν δεν είσαι έτσι να πας στο τέλος της ουράς κυρά μου, και θα σε εξυπηρετήσουμε όποτε ευκαιρίσουμε. Έλεγε μάλιστα ότι ούτε τα ταξί δεν σε παιρνουν αν δεν τους αρέσει η φάτσα σου. Τη θυμόμουν όταν βλέπαμε τους προσφυγες να περνάνε στην Πολωνία με τα πόδια. 
Βεβαίως αυτή είναι μια ακραία περιπτωση, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι το να είσαι νέα και ωραία (και το παιζεις και λίγο χαζή) κάνει τη ζωή εύκολη σε πολλά μέρη της Ευρώπης. 
Αυτό δείχνει πόσο πολύπλοκο είναι το θέμα της ευγένειας. Αυτό που αναφέρει η Μέγκότι την ενοχλεί ειναι το πιο επιφανειακό και κοινό, ο άγνωστος που σε σπρώχνει για να περάσει.
Στην Ελλάδα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλές επιχειρήσεις εστίασης τελευταία εκπαιδεύουν το προσωπικό να συμπεριφέρεται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, που συχνά δειχνει και λίγο αφύσικος. Και γι'αυτό ίσως κάποιοι λένε ότι οι νέοι είναι πιο ευγενικοί, γιατί όλο βλέπουν νεους σερβιτόρους εκπαιδευμένους στην ελαφρώς γλοιώδη ευγένεια, που φυσικά είναι προτιμότερη από την αγένεια. Και φυσικά δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται να εκπαιδευτείς στα αυτονόητα.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 18, 2022)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που βρίσκω εγώ ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα είναι η περιέργεια και η διάθεση για αντίρρηση σε όλα. Πχ εδώ στο ΗΒ αμα σου πει κάποιος it is our policy τελείωσε, δεν αμφισβητείς το γιατί κάνουν κάτι και γιατί δεν κάνουν εξάιρεση για σένα. Ομοίως αν πεις for personal reasons σταματάνε οι ερωτήσεις.
> Πάντως δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότα στην αγένεια. Είχα γνωρίσει κάποτε μια Αμερικανίδα που ήταν διπλωματική υπάλληλος στην αμερικανική πρεσβεία στο Κίεβο και μου έλεγε ότι εκεί σε εξυπηρετούν μόνο αν είσαι γυναίκα νέα, ωραία, βαμμένη, με άψογο μαλλί κλπ. Αν δεν είσαι έτσι να πας στο τέλος της ουράς κυρά μου, και θα σε εξυπηρετήσουμε όποτε ευκαιρίσουμε. Έλεγε μάλιστα ότι ούτε τα ταξί δεν σε παιρνουν αν δεν τους αρέσει η φάτσα σου. Τη θυμόμουν όταν βλέπαμε τους προσφυγες να περνάνε στην Πολωνία με τα πόδια.
> Βεβαίως αυτή είναι μια ακραία περιπτωση, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι το να είσαι νέα και ωραία (και το παιζεις και λίγο χαζή) κάνει τη ζωή εύκολη σε πολλά μέρη της Ευρώπης.
> Αυτό δείχνει πόσο πολύπλοκο είναι το θέμα της ευγένειας. Αυτό που αναφέρει η Μέγκότι την ενοχλεί ειναι το πιο επιφανειακό και κοινό, ο άγνωστος που σε σπρώχνει για να περάσει.
> Στην Ελλάδα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλές επιχειρήσεις εστίασης τελευταία εκπαιδεύουν το προσωπικό να συμπεριφέρεται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, που συχνά δειχνει και λίγο αφύσικος. Και γι'αυτό ίσως κάποιοι λένε ότι οι νέοι είναι πιο ευγενικοί, γιατί όλο βλέπουν νεους σερβιτόρους εκπαιδευμένους στην ελαφρώς γλοιώδη ευγένεια, που φυσικά είναι προτιμότερη από την αγένεια. Και φυσικά δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειάζεται να εκπαιδευτείς στα αυτονό





Meggie said:


>


Καλησπέρα. Στην εργασία μου στον χώρο φαγητού πάνε και καπνίζουν. Σεβασμός μηδέν! Αντί να βγουν εκείνοι έξω να κάνουν τσιγάρο βγαίνω εγώ για να φάω!!


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 18, 2022)

SBE said:


> εκπαιδευμένους στην ελαφρώς γλοιώδη ευγένεια, που φυσικά είναι προτιμότερη από την αγένεια


Ωστόσο, πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί να πρέπει να υφίσταμαι στο πετσί μου (ως αγοραστής, πελάτης κλπ) αυτό το δίπολο ωσάν να ήμουν η γέμιση ενός σάντουιτς; Ενδιάμεση περιοχή δεν υπάρχει -να ζήσουμε ανθρώπινα, ζεστά και με την προσήκουσα απόσταση εκάστοτε;

Ώρες ώρες μου έρχεται να σκαρώσω στιχάκι του στιλ: "η πολλή ευγένεια είναι μεγάλη αγένεια"


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2022)

Traveler Story: This Is What It's Like To Experience Greece As A Black Woman - Travel Noire


Greece is home to some of the most beautiful destinations in the world, but many in the region aren’t always the most welcoming to black travelers....




travelnoire.com


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Traveler Story: This Is What It's Like To Experience Greece As A Black Woman - Travel Noire
> 
> 
> Greece is home to some of the most beautiful destinations in the world, but many in the region aren’t always the most welcoming to black travelers....
> ...


Είναι κι αυτό… Το ποιον έχει κανείς απέναντί του συνήθως επηρεάζει σε κάποιον βαθμό και τη συμπεριφορά του — για κάποιους δυστυχώς πολύ περισσότερο.

Δεν θα μου περνούσε απ' το μυαλό πάντως να πάω στη Σαντορίνη για να μάθω να μαγειρεύω.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 19, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Είναι κι αυτό… Το ποιον έχει κανείς απέναντί του συνήθως επηρεάζει σε κάποιον βαθμό και τη συμπεριφορά του — για κάποιους δυστυχώς πολύ περισσότερο.
> 
> Δεν θα μου περνούσε απ' το μυαλό πάντως να πάω στη Σαντορίνη για να μάθω να μαγειρεύω.


Αυτό κι αν είναι λάθος Δεν πρέπει να κρίνουμε κάποιον από την εμφάνιση του η το χρώμα του. Αυτό είναι ρατσισμός! Εδώ βέβαια θα μου πείτε ότι υπάρχει ρατσισμός Έλληνα προς Έλληνα, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Τώρα που σας γράφω είναι πάλι έξω και τρώω , έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται κουραστικό. Είναι δυνατόν να καπνίζουν στον χώρο φαγητού και να μην κάνει κανείς τίποτα?


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2022)

" What surprised us the most is how uncultured Greeks were to the world outside of theirs." λέει η ταξιδιώτισσα που πήγε στη Σαντορίνη και σχολίασε: "we forgot the historical part of the country wasn’t in Santorini"
Κοινώς, δεν πήρε χαμπαρι όσο ήταν στη Σαντορίνη ότι βρισκόταν σε έναν από τους σημαντικότερους αρχαιολογικούς χώρους.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 23, 2022)

Καταρχάς, ας μου διορθώσει κάποιος εκείνο το «έταιροι» στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου γιατί πλέον δεν μου επιτρέπεται να κάνω edit μόνος μου.

Κατά δεύτερον, συνεχίζω την αμπελοφιλοσοφία (και το παραλήρημα)…

Ορμώμενος αφενός από το


Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Είναι κι αυτό… Το ποιον έχει κανείς απέναντί του συνήθως επηρεάζει σε κάποιον βαθμό και τη συμπεριφορά του


και αφετέρου από το


Meggie said:


> Δεν πρέπει να κρίνουμε κάποιον από την εμφάνιση του η το χρώμα του. Αυτό είναι ρατσισμός!


θα ήθελα ταπεινά να επισημάνω ότι άλλο συμπεριφορά και άλλο κρίση.
Κρίση είναι η άποψη την οποία έχει διαμορφώσει κάποιος σχετικά με ένα θέμα, ως αποτέλεσμα μιας *λογικής διεργασίας*.
Ως τέτοια αυτοπροβάλλεται κατά κανόνα και ο εκάστοτε ρατσισμός, επιχειρώντας να ασκήσει πειθώ.
Το γεγονός όμως ότι η συμπεριφορά κάποιων (πολλών δυστυχώς) επηρεάζεται από το ποιον έχουν απέναντί τους δεν προϋποθέτει απαραίτητα κάποια (ψευδο)διεργασία, και κατ' επέκταση δεν στοιχειοθετεί απαραίτητα ρατσισμό. Η κατάλληλη λέξη εδώ είναι, νομίζω, προκατάληψη.

Μία κττμγ έξοχη και εκπληκτικά επίκαιρη ομιλία επί του θέματος εκφώνησε τα Χριστούγεννα του μακρινού 1965 (σχεδόν τέσσερα χρόνια πριν την πρώτη του πρωθυπουργική θητεία, όταν ακόμα ήταν επικεφαλής του τότε υπουργείου επικοινωνιών της Σουηδίας, που πλέον έχει «μετεξελιχθεί» σε υποδομών) ο Ούλοφ Πάλμε. Σας μεταφράζω (κάπως άτσαλα) ένα απόσπασμα που θεωρώ πως αναδεικνύει μεταξύ άλλων τη σημασία της διάκρισης μεταξύ ρατσισμού και προκατάληψης:


> Η δημοκρατία είναι στέρεα ριζωμένη εδώ στη χώρα. Σεβόμαστε τις θεμελιώδεις ελευθερίες και δικαιώματα. Σκοτεινές φυλετικές θεωρίες ποτέ δεν απέκτησαν έρεισμα. Θεωρούμε ευχαρίστως τους εαυτούς μας ελεύθερους από προκαταλήψεις και ανεκτικούς. Δεν είναι όμως τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.
> 
> Η προκατάληψη δε χρειάζεται να στηριχθεί σε κάποια ειδεχθή θεωρία. Έχει μια πολύ απλούστερη προέλευση. Φυτρώνει στον τόπο εργασίας και στη γειτονιά. Αποτελεί εκτόνωση ιδίων αποτυχιών και απογοητεύσεων. Αποτελεί πάνω απ' όλα έκφραση άγνοιας και φόβου. Άγνοιας για την ιδιαιτερότητα των άλλων. Φόβου για την απώλεια μιας θέσης, ενός κοινωνικού προνομίου, μιας προτεραιότητας.
> 
> ...


* Με αυτόν τον λόγο ο Πάλμε έσπασε τότε μία παράδοση τριάντα και πλέον χρόνων που ήθελε κάποιον αξιωματούχο της κυβέρνησης –ενίοτε και τον βασιλιά τον ίδιο– να απευθύνει κάθε Χριστούγεννα μια ραδιοφωνική ομιλία προς τη σουηδική διασπορά. Αντί να μιλήσει για τους Σουηδούς της αλλοδαπής, μίλησε για τους αλλοδαπούς της Σουηδίας, που εκείνα τα χρόνια υπολογίζονταν σε 400.000 χιλιάδες περίπου.

Κατ, κάπου εδώ… Πιάνω το νήμα από άλλη άκρη, κ' ίσως αν καταλήξω πάλι εδώ το κουβάρι να 'χει ξεμπλέξει κάπως.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν ορισμένοι (είτε εδώ μέσα είτε εκεί έξω) διστάζουν να προσυπογράψουν τον ισχυρισμό ότι «ο Έλληνας είναι ρατσιστής», δεν πειράζει, είναι ως έναν βαθμό φυσιολογικός και βάσιμος ο δισταγμός τους. Κριτικά «πετσωμένος» ρατσιστής δεν είναι ο βαρεμένος υπάλληλος του ελληνικού δημοσίου, ο μπουρτζόβλαχος που έφαγε τις αγροτικές επιδοτήσεις να κάνει η κόρη του γάμο-υπερπαραγωγή, και ο κάθε άλλος στερεοτυπικός μέσος Έλληνας. Προκατειλημμένος είναι. Ακαλλιέργητο τον λες επίσης. Αλλοπρόσαλλο. Κ' έξω καρδιά. Που 'ναι λίγο παραπλανητική έκφραση, έτσι; Ουσιαστικά για διαχυτικότητα μιλάμε, αλλά σαν να απομονώνουμε τις φορές που αντικείμενο της διαχυτικότητάς (μας) γίνονται η καλοσύνη, το φιλότιμο που λέει και το BBC, η φιλοξενία και άλλα ωραία (βλ. και τις σκέψεις περί οικειότητας στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου). Διαχυτικότητα όμως παναπεί κι έξω χολή: απογοήτευση, άγνοια, φόβος - όλα στη φόρα. Και ακαλλιέργητος γαρ ο λεγάμενος, που ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν έχει ψαχουλευτεί μπας και μπορέσει κάπως να αυτοπροσδιοριστεί, τα εξωτερικεύει όλα αυτά (και καλά και κακά) χωρίς να τα 'χει αναλύσει σε έννοιες σαν αυτές που αναφέρω εδώ πέρα. Και να τον ακούσεις καμιά φορά να παινεύει πι-χι τη φιλοξενία, δεν θα σε πείσει ότι υπάρχει κανένα συγκροτημένο σύστημα αξιών από πίσω. Άντε το πολύ-πολύ να 'χει ακούσει κάπου για τον «Ξένιο Δία». Κατά βάση όμως, έτσι του βγαίνει. Ομοίως κι απ' την ανάποδη. Θα σου πει καμιά κοτσάνα να φυλάγεσαι από τους μουσουλμάνους, όπως σιχτίριζε παλιά τους Αλβανούς γιατί δήθεν μας τρώγαν τις δουλειές, αλλά ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν είναι χρυσαυγίτης να σου ανάγει τους Έλληνες σε ντεμέκ ανώτερο έθνος ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλα εμετικά. Κι αν καμιά φορά τον ακούσεις να καυχιέται για το μεγαλείο των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων, μετά από λίγες ώρες μπορεί να τραγουδάτε μαζί «δεν μπορώ να τη βρω με τζατζίκι και με σουβλάκια». Αλλοπρόσαλλος, δεν είπα;

Κι από την άλλη έχεις τον Σουηδό. (Τον πιάνω αφενός γιατί τον ξέρω, κι αφετέρου γιατί εξυπηρετεί το δίπολο που επιχειρώ να παρουσιάσω, κάπου μες στο οποίο ο καθένας σας ίσως μπορεί να τοποθετήσει τον εκάστοτε λαό με τον οποίο έχει μια άλφα τριβή, ας πούμε…)

Ευγενικός, που λέτε. Ήσυχος. Σε σημείο που όταν μπήκαμε άρτι αφιχθέντες στο αεροδρόμιο του Γκέτεμποργκ πριν από λίγα χρόνια, η γυναίκα μου σχολίασε ότι αν κλείσεις τα μάτια σου, θα νομίσεις ότι είναι άδειο. Τέτοια ησυχία! Χωρίς αδιάκριτα βλέμματα. Χωρίς κουτσομπολιά. Με γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση. Με μετανάστριες (δεύτερης έστω γενιάς) να ποζάρουν στις αφίσες της αστυνομικής ακαδημίας κατά μήκος της κυλιόμενης σκάλας που ανεβαίνει από την πλατφόρμα του μετρό προς την έξοδο. Με μαύρο αστυνομικό να επιτηρεί το αραιό πλήθος που συγκεντρώθηκε να εκφράσει (ήσυχα πάντα) την αντίδρασή του στην ταυτόχρονη διαδήλωση που διοργανώνουν τα νεοναζιστάκια στη μνήμη κάποιου μέλους τους μαχαιρώθηκε σε καβγά συμμοριών ανηλίκων κάπου στα προάστια και πλέον τιμάται ως «μάρτυρας». Με τον οδηγό του προαστιακού σιδηρόδρομου να απευθύνει οδηγία προς το επιβατικό κοινό να «μην αισθανθούν υποχρεωμένοι» (!) να δώσουν χρήματα στον επαίτη που μόλις ανέβηκε με το ακορντεόν του. Με αχανή συγκροτήματα φοιτητικών εστιών να στεγάζουν χιλιάδες φοιτητές και το βράδυ να μην ακούγεται κιχ! Καλλιεργημένοι, ντε. Συνεπέστατα κουμπωμένοι. Κραυγαλέα παραφωνία τα βράδια Παρασκευής και Σαββάτου που το αλκοόλ βάζει τη συμπεριφορά σε random mode. Κατά τ' άλλα »μέσα καρδιά», «μέσα χολή». Μην τυχόν και βγάλω στη φόρα κανένα ενοχλητικό μου κουσούρι.

Κι η προκατάληψη, που έλεγε ο Πάλμε; Κατάφεραν όντως να την αποβάλλουν με τόση καλλιέργεια; Ή μήπως πίσω από το (επίσης ήσυχο και καλά μαντρωμένο) καμάρι τους για την ανεκτική τους κοινωνία, ισχύει ότι έτσι και λείπει ένα ποδήλατο, οι υποψίες θα πέσουν στον πρώτο Βόσνιο ξερωγώ της πολυκατοικίας; (Για να μην πω τι σούρνουν για τους φουκαράδες τους αλκοολικούς που μαζεύουν μπιρόκουτα από τα σκουπίδια για να τα εξαργυρώσουν στο αλουμινιοφάγο μηχάνημα του σούπερ-μάρκετ: Αχαΐρευτοι! Πληρώνω εγώ, σου λέει, αυξημένους φόρους επειδή εσύ δεν αξιώνεσαι να βρεις δουλειά…)

Ευγενικοί είναι, δεν αντιλέγω. Αλλά υπάρχει και μια ιδιοσυγκρασία ευνοΐκή, ας πούμε. Λες και λειτουργούν με μπάστακα πυξίδα το ιδανικό της διακριτικότητας. Η οποία, αντιθέτως, σ' έναν λαό σαν τους Έλληνες που εκτίθενται κάθε τρεις και λίγο, είναι πολύ λογικό να είναι δυσεύρετη, και γι' αυτό να φαντάζει πολύτιμη. Κάτι χάνεις, κάτι κερδίζεις, όμως, κι όσο δυσεύρετη είναι εδώ η διακριτικότητα, άλλο τόσο είναι εκεί η οικειότητα, θαρρώ. Επίσης λογικό, γιατί αν δεν εκτεθείς, πού να την αποκτήσεις;

Κατά τ' άλλα υπάρχει κι ένα ιστορικό πλαίσιο, για το οποίο τι να πρωτοπώ;
Να πω σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόταν η Ελλάδα το '65 που έλεγε ο Πάλμε τα δικά του; Τα ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα, πολλοί εδώ μέσα…
Να πω ότι η Σουηδία αγνοεί τι παναπεί ένοπλη σύρραξη από το 1814 (που και τότε της πλάκας σύρραξη ήταν); Ότι ευημέρησε; Ότι κανείς δεν είχε να πει για τους μετανάστες πως δήθεν μας τρώνε τις δουλειές, γιατί πολύ απλά όλοι είχαν δουλειές; Ότι και πάλι όλο και κάτι βρίσκανε να πουν, αλλά μετά από 60 χρόνια λίγο-πολύ σταθερά υψηλής εισροής μεταναστών και παράλληλα πολιτικής σταθερότητας, το 'χουνε βουλώσει, μαθημένοι πλέον στο θαυμαστό diversity;
(Εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες, βέβαια, έχουνε τρικομματική κυβέρνηση μειοψηφίας με τη στήριξη των επικίνδυνων Σουηδοδημοκρατών, τους οποίους βγάλανε δεύτερο κόμμα, παρακαλώ… Άλλη κουβέντα αυτή, βέβαια, αλλά όσο να πεις, η άνοδος της ακροδεξιάς ανά την Ευρώπη, έχει κάνει αρκετό κόσμο ν' αναθεωρήσει την πίστη του στη δύναμη της καλλιέργειας…)
Να πω για το τι χάσμα χωρίζει τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα των δύο χωρών;
Για το ότι οι Έλληνες έχουν μάθει πως το κράτος θα πάει να τους «φάει», ενώ οι Σουηδοί έχουν τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στους φορείς τους;
(Σε σημείο που η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους έχει πειστεί ότι ο Πάλμε δολοφονήθηκε κατά λάθος από έναν καλτ σεσημασμένο της εποχής, ο οποίος τον πέρασε, λέει, για κάποιον άλλο στον οποίο χρωστούσε λεφτά, και τον πυροβόλησε γιατί δεν είχε να τον ξεχρεώσει!)

Και ξαναλέω, μην κολλάτε στους Σουηδούς. Στη θέση τους, ή κάπου εκεί κοντά, βάλτε όποιον (δυτικοευρωπαϊκό ξερωγώ) λαό νομίζετε, κάνοντας τις απαραίτητες αντιστοιχίες. Το ιστορικό υπόβαθρο και η ιδιοσυγκρασία του καθενός θα 'ναι σίγουρα διαφορετικά, όμως σε σύγκριση με τα αντίστοιχα των Ελλήνων, όλο κι ένα χάσμα θα υπάρχει.

Κάτι τελευταίο μόνο. Και δεν θέλω να ιντριγκάρω – απλά να πω αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Στον τίτλο του νήματος αναφέρεται ότι «οι Έλληνες είναι αγενείς». Παρακάτω μες στη συζήτηση έχει ειπωθεί ότι «η ευγένεια είναι έμφυτη».
Το κοκτέιλ των δύο αυτών ισχυρισμών μού φαίνεται, εν δυνάμει τουλάχιστον, πολύ πιο ρατσιστικό από την προβληματική συμπεριφορά του εκάστοτε Ελληναρά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2022)

Ξέρω ότι η αναφορά στη Σουηδία έγινε γιατί αυτή τη χώρα ξέρεις, αυτήν περιγράφεις, αλλά αυτά που λες θα μπορούσαν λίγο πολύ να ισχύουν κι αλλού. Παρεμπιπτόντως, κι εγώ οταν είχα πάει Σουηδία πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα προσέξει τις αφίσες στο αεροδρόμιο που εδειχναν διαφορους Σουηδούς και ήταν δειγματολόγιο (είχε και μια ελληνικής καταγωγής μέσα). Και έχω προσέξει ότι στα σουηδέζικα σήριαλ έχουμε το ίδιο δειγματολόγιο, που όμως μια βόλτα στο δρόμο στην Στοκχόλμη (πιο πρόσφατα για μένα τον περασμένο μήνα) δεν με πείθει ότι είναι ρεαλιστικό. Όσο για αυτό που είπε ο Πάλμε το 65 για τις φυλετικές θεωρίες, τώρα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ήταν αλήθεια. 
Και, ναι, στην Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζεται να φυλάγεσαι από κανέναν, αμέσως δειχνει ο καθένας τις σκέψεις του και το χαρακτήρα του, ενώ στο ΗΒ π.χ που ζω, παντού περιβάλλεσαι από φίδια που σε υπονομέυουν ενώ σου χαμογελάνε φιλικά και λένε τα σωστά πράγματα (και αν νομίσει κανείς ότι γενικεύω, ναι, ίσως απλά να είμαι τόσο άτυχη που έχω συναντήσει μόνο τέτοιους και κάπου υπάρχουν κάποια αγγελούδια που δεν έτυχε ποτέ να βρεθούν στο δρόμο μου). 
Από την άλλη δεν μιλάμε νομίζω για αυτό το ζήτημα αλλά για την εφαρμογή κάποιων απλών κανόνων που διέπουν τι συναλλαγές μας. Όπως το να μην κλεβεις στην ουρά ή να μην σπρώχνεις για να περάσεις ή το να λες ευχαριστώ όταν σου δίνουν κάτι.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 23, 2022)

SBE said:


> Ξέρω ότι η αναφορά στη Σουηδία έγινε γιατί αυτή τη χώρα ξέρεις, αυτήν περιγράφεις, αλλά αυτά που λες θα μπορούσαν λίγο πολύ να ισχύουν κι αλλού. Παρεμπιπτόντως, κι εγώ οταν είχα πάει Σουηδία πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα προσέξει τις αφίσες στο αεροδρόμιο που εδειχναν διαφορους Σουηδούς και ήταν δειγματολόγιο (είχε και μια ελληνικής καταγωγής μέσα). Και έχω προσέξει ότι στα σουηδέζικα σήριαλ έχουμε το ίδιο δειγματολόγιο, που όμως μια βόλτα στο δρόμο στην Στοκχόλμη (πιο πρόσφατα για μένα τον περασμένο μήνα) δεν με πείθει ότι είναι ρεαλιστικό. Όσο για αυτό που είπε ο Πάλμε το 65 για τις φυλετικές θεωρίες, τώρα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ήταν αλήθεια.
> Και, ναι, στην Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζεται να φυλάγεσαι από κανέναν, αμέσως δειχνει ο καθένας τις σκέψεις του και το χαρακτήρα του, ενώ στο ΗΒ π.χ που ζω, παντού περιβάλλεσαι από φίδια που σε υπονομέυουν ενώ σου χαμογελάνε φιλικά και λένε τα σωστά πράγματα (και αν νομίσει κανείς ότι γενικεύω, ναι, ίσως απλά να είμαι τόσο άτυχη που έχω συναντήσει μόνο τέτοιους και κάπου υπάρχουν κάποια αγγελούδια που δεν έτυχε ποτέ να βρεθούν στο δρόμο μου).
> Από την άλλη δεν μιλάμε νομίζω για αυτό το ζήτημα αλλά για την εφαρμογή κάποιων απλών κανόνων που διέπουν τι συναλλαγές μας. Όπως το να μην κλεβεις στην ουρά ή να μην σπρώχνεις για να περάσεις ή το να λες ευχαριστώ όταν σου δίνουν κάτι.


Ναι πολύ σωστά Η και για αυτό που είπα παραπάνω σε σχέση με το τσιγάρο. Δεν είναι αγένεια να καπνίζεις στον χώρο φαγητού στην εργασία σου? Η σε ένα σπίτι φίλου η φίλης που δεν καπνίζει? Υπάρχουν και τα μπαλκόνια!


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2022)

Δεν είναι αγένεια το να καπνιζεις οπουδηποτε στο χώρο εργασίας σου, είναι παράβαση. Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε. 
Αγένεια είναι να εισαι κάπου που δεν υπάρχει ταμπέλα ότι απαγορέυεται το κάπνισμα και να ανάβεις τσιγάρο χωρίς να ρωτήσεις. Αυτό ήταν αγένεια από πάντα, όχι μόνο μετά την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος. 
Αγένεια είναι το να ανάβεις τσιγάρο παρόλη την αντίρρηση του οδηγού του αυτοκινήτου που επιβάινεις και να επιμένεις ότι επειδή άνοιξες το παράθυρο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (μου έχει συμβεί Φεβρουάριο με χιόνι, ε, όχι, υπάρχουν κι οι τσίχλες νικοτίνης στο κάτω κάτω για ώρες ανάγκης). 
Επισης αγένεια είναι το να είσαι σε δημόσιο χώρο και να αφήνεις τον καπνό σου να ενοχλεί τους γύρω σου, ειδικά αν ειναι καπνός από πούρο (που παει ασσορτί με χρυσό ρόλεξ). 
Και θυμάμαι το 1981/2 (είναι υποχρεώτικό να αναφέρω έτος) να κάνει κάποιος παρατήρηση στο λεωφορείο του ΟΣΕ σε κάποιον που άναψε τσιγάρο υποδεικνύοντάς του την ταμπέλα που έλεγε νόμος τάδε, παράγραφος δείνα, απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα κι ο καπνιστής απάντησε ότι αυτός είναι νόμος της επάρατης δεξιάς και τώρα με την αλλαγή δεν ισχύει. 
(Τι έχουμε ζήσει σε αυτόν τον τόπο! )


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 27, 2022)

…



SBE said:


> Ξέρω ότι η αναφορά στη Σουηδία έγινε γιατί αυτή τη χώρα ξέρεις, αυτήν περιγράφεις, αλλά αυτά που λες θα μπορούσαν λίγο πολύ να ισχύουν κι αλλού


Μέσα έπεσα, δηλαδή:


m_a_a_ said:


> εξυπηρετεί το δίπολο που επιχειρώ να παρουσιάσω, κάπου μες στο οποίο ο καθένας σας ίσως μπορεί να τοποθετήσει τον εκάστοτε λαό με τον οποίο έχει μια άλφα τριβή, ας πούμε…


Χαίρομαι.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, κι εγώ οταν είχα πάει Σουηδία πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα προσέξει τις αφίσες στο αεροδρόμιο που εδειχναν διαφορους Σουηδούς και ήταν δειγματολόγιο (είχε και μια ελληνικής καταγωγής μέσα). Και έχω προσέξει ότι στα σουηδέζικα σήριαλ έχουμε το ίδιο δειγματολόγιο, που όμως μια βόλτα στο δρόμο στην Στοκχόλμη (πιο πρόσφατα για μένα τον περασμένο μήνα) δεν με πείθει ότι είναι ρεαλιστικό.





Spoiler: off-topic; big-time



Σας προκαλώ, έτσι και βρεθείτε στη Στοκχόλμη, και σας έχει περισσέψει χρόνος, ή απλά έχετε όρεξη για πειραματικό «δημογραφικό τουρισμό», να μπείτε στον εξής κόπο: Καταρχάς, μεταβείτε στον κεντρικό σταθμό (μετρό και τρένων): T-Centralen, ή και σκέτο Centralen. Αν είστε κέντρο, δεν αποκλείεται να περπατιέται εύκολα η απόσταση. Ειδάλλως, η εύκολη λύση είναι το μετρό: ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στους συνεπιβάτες σας, θα πείτε λογικά από μέσα σας κάτι του στιλ «σίγουρα πολύ πιο μούλτι-κούλτι από τις αστικές κοινωνίες της Ελλαδίτσας, αλλά οκέι, δεν είναι και Λονδίνη!» Από τον κεντρικό σταθμό, αναζητήστε τον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο (pendeltåg) και πάρτε τον συρμό με κατεύθυνση Södertälje. Και μόνο που θα μπείτε στο βαγόνι θα παρατηρήσετε ότι σαν περιβάλλον είναι ένα τσιφ υποβαθμισμένο μπροστά στο αντίστοιχο του μετρό, αλλά και το diversity στον κόσμο γύρω σας θα είναι ασφαλώς πιο απτό. Πέμπτη στάση Flemingsberg. Εδώ βρίσκεται ένα Α.Ε.Ι. κάπως υποδεέστερου κύρους σε σύγκριση με τα πιο κεντρικά πανεπιστήμια, οπότε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της νεολαίας θα κατέβει. Από 'δώ και πέρα η εκπροσώπηση των τόσων-έστω φυλών που απαρτίζουν το τρέχον [sic] επιβατικό κοινό μοιάζει όλο και πιο ισομερής, ενώ μετά από άλλες δύο στάσεις, έτσι και κάθεστε, ας υποθέσουμε, κάπου στο κέντρο του βαγονιού, ενδέχεται πλέον να χρειάζεται περιστροφή 180 μοιρών για να δείτε ξανθό κεφάλι. Södertälje Centrum κατεβαίνετε - μία στάση πριν τον τερματισμό. Από 'δώ φεύγουν διάφορα λεωφορεία... (Σημειωτέον ότι όλο αυτό το ταξίδι γίνεται εντός του ευρύτερου δικτύου αστικών συγκοινωνιών της Στοκχόλμης, κι αν έχετε δηλαδή μια κάρτα μετακινήσεων -αν και δεν ξέρω τι επιλογές περιλαμβάνει το μενού τους πλέον- δεν θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον εισιτήριο πουθενά.) Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι να σας πω νούμερο, αλλά αν ακόμα σας περισσεύει χρόνος, μπορείτε να πάρετε ένα λεωφορείο στην τύχη, κι αν είστε άτυχοι, θα βρεθείτε λογικά σε καμιά γλυκανάλατη οικιστική ζώνη με ανθόκηπους, οπότε πάει χαράμι η απόπειρα να κλιμακώσω τρόπον τινά το σασπένς, ενώ αν είστε τυχεροί (λέμε τώρα) και με επαληθεύσετε, θα βρεθείτε εσείς, Έλληνες στη Σουηδία, να είστε οι ασπρουλιάρηδες της ομήγυρης (συμπεριλαμβάνω, εννοείται, και τον οδηγό)!

Κοινώς, το ερώτημα δεν είναι αν είναι ρεαλιστικό το δειγματολόγιο, ή με άλλα λόγια αν τα δείγματα όντων όντως υπάρχουν, αλλά αν, και σε τι βαθμό, συνυπάρχουν…






SBE said:


> Όσο για αυτό που είπε ο Πάλμε το 65 για τις φυλετικές θεωρίες, τώρα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ήταν αλήθεια.





Spoiler: off-topic; old-time



Αν εννοείς τις αναφορές σύμφωνα με τις οποίες η Σουηδία αποτέλεσε κάποτε (ήδη προ ναζιστικής Γερμανίας απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει) όχι μόνο έρεισμα, αλλά και λίκνο φυλετικών θεωριών, με μετρήσεις ανατομικών χαρακτηριστικών και άλλα _φόβια_, είμαι ενήμερος... Κι ο μόνος λόγος που μόλις τώρα έγραψα για »αναφορές σύμφωνα με τις οποίες» αντί για »το γεγονός ότι» είναι ότι οι ιστορικές μου γνώσεις είναι ανεπαρκείς. Στην προκειμένη όμως, το «έρεισμα» είναι πιθανότατα λανθασμένη δική μου μεταφραστική επιλογή (άτσαλη, όπως προειδοποίησα), γιατί ο Πάλμε μάλλον για κάτι σαν «απήχηση» μιλoύσε. Κι αν έχω δίκιο, δεν νομίζω να ψεύδεται. _Απήχηση_, όσο να πεις, θα 'ταν υπερβολή να πούμε ότι βρήκαν οι φυλετικές θεωρίες σ' αυτήν εκεί τη χώρα, δε θα 'ταν; Ακόμα κι οι παραδοχές του σκιώδους Περ Άλμπιν Χάνσον πως εγκατέλειψε την ουδετερότητα προς διευκόλυνση της Γερμανίας, μόνο από απομνημονεύματα και πρακτικά συνεδριάσεων προκύπτουν. Ενώπιον του κοινού αποσιωπήθηκαν... Τον Πάλμε, πάντως, εγώ τον έχω για σπουδαίο, ρήτορα αλλά και άνθρωπο. Μπορεί και να λαθεύω (για το δεύτερο), μα όπως και να 'χει, έχω γνωρίσει αρκετά καλά ένα αρκετά ετερόκλητο πλήθος πρεσβυτέρων, τα σχόλια των οποίων συγκλίνουν στην ιδέα ότι η Σουηδία επί Πάλμε ήταν φίνο μέρος να ζεις που μακράν απείχε από την υπερσύγχρονη παθογένεια που περιέγραψα προηγουμένως. Αλλά _τώρα_ (ναι, καλά) ξέφυγα...






SBE said:


> Από την άλλη δεν μιλάμε νομίζω για αυτό το ζήτημα αλλά για την εφαρμογή κάποιων απλών κανόνων που διέπουν τι συναλλαγές μας.


Να δεχτώ ότι τα περί ρατσισμού vs προκατάληψης ήταν λιγάκι οφ-τόπικ. Μεσολάβησε όμως και η παραπομπή του Zazula στο άρθρο του travelnoire, κι ήταν πολύ εύκολο να σκοντάψει προς τα κει η κουβέντα. Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά ακόμα επί του θέματος, κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι έκανα μια απόπειρα να ξεκινήσω, αλλά τα έσβησα πάλι, γιατί έχουν τον ασυμμάζευτο. Μπλογκοδιάρροια…

Πάντως, όσον αφορά…


SBE said:


> την εφαρμογή κάποιων απλών κανόνων που διέπουν τι συναλλαγές μας


…υποθέτω ότι ο αντίλογος που αχνοφαίνεται κάπου εκεί between the lines των προηγούμενων αναρτήσεών μου είναι ότι αν περιορίσουμε εκεί την κουβέντα, μου φαίνεται σαν να κοιτάμε την κορυφή του παγόβουνου.

Σχετικά με το τι υπάρχει από κάτω, οι σκέψεις μου είναι, φοβάμαι, όχι μόνο πολλές, αλλά κι ανάκατες.

Κάπως περιληπτικά, και πατώντας (με το ένα πόδι έστω) και στα όσα έχω ήδη γράψει, θα 'λεγα ότι τόσο η [αστική] ευγένεια (δεν θα μπω στον πειρασμό να δανειστώ το επίθετο «γλοιώδης», αλλά το «αστική» θα μου το επιτρέψετε, να 'χουμε περιθώριο να υπαινιχτούμε έστω ότι υποθετικά μιλώντας νοείται κι άλλη ευγένεια, όχι «αστική») όσο και η αγένεια, εφόσον τολμάμε να τις εξετάσουμε σε συλλογικό επίπεδο, όπου η συλλογικότητα μάλιστα λέγεται λαός, δεν είναι παρά παραπροϊόντα άλλων χαρακτηριστικών (βλ. ιδιοσυγκρασία), κατ' εμέ μεγαλύτερου βάρους, και κατά γενική ομολογία εξάλλου, ευρύτερης αποδοχής ως αναγνωριστικά της υπό εξέταση συλλογικότητας.

Με άλλα λόγια:


nickel said:


> δεν είναι αγενείς όλοι οι Έλληνες. Ούτε γνωρίζουμε, αν υπήρχε κάποιος μέσος δείκτης αγένειας που θα χαρακτήριζε έθνη, αν θα ήταν οι Έλληνες ψηλά στη λίστα, και ποιοι λαοί θα ήταν πιο ευγενικοί από τους Έλληνες και ποιοι όχι.


Στη συνέχεια, εγώ πήρα άλλο μονοπάτι:


nickel said:


> Πριν φτάσουμε να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει έναν λαό γενικά λιγότερο ευγενικό από έναν άλλο (που προφανώς υπάρχει στον νου και στην εμπειρία της ερωτώσας), θα μπορούσαμε να αναρωτηθούμε


…αν υπάρχουν άλλα χαρακτηριστικά, πιο «αναγνωρισμένα», βάσει των οποίων διακρίνονται οι λαοί μεταξύ τους και νοηματοδοτούμε, στην τελική, εμείς οι ίδιοι, τη λέξη «λαός».

Ένα είναι η γλώσσα, ΟΚ. Αλλά όπως γνωρίζετε εδώ μέσα μάλλον πολύ καλύτερα από μένα, και ποια γλώσσα δεν εξυπηρετεί αμερόληπτα τόσο την ευγένεια όσο και την αγένεια;

Άλλο είναι τα διάφορα φυλετικά, αλλά νομίζω πως οι περισσότεροι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι υπάρχει ένα αρκετά αξιόπιστο ιστορικό trend, να το πω έτσι φλου και διαλλακτικά, που δείχνει ότι αυτή η κουβέντα γίνεται όλο και πιο ασήμαντη.

Οπότε καταλήγω στην ιδιοσυγκρασία, γιατί, υποθέτω, εκεί βλέπω να ωφελεί το περαιτέρω σκάλισμα.

Μετά, κάπου σκέφτηκα, ΟΚ, εκφράστηκε ένα παράπονο: ότι ο Έλληνας είναι αγενής. Άντε, και το δεχτήκαμε. Κι άντε και αφαιρέσαμε, νοερά, την αγένεια από τον Έλληνα. Τι μένει; (Έκανα μια τίμια, νομίζω, απόπειρα να απαντήσω, στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις μου [#10 και κυρίως #23], άσχετα αν εκεί το ερώτημα δεν τέθηκε ποτέ έτσι.) Ένας λαός ευγενικός άκαπνος και συνάμα φιλότιμος, διαχυτικός, και με το αποτύπωμα, ας πούμε, της οικειότητας από αν-μη-τι-άλλο-αισθητό έως έντονο στη διαπροσωπική του ζωή. Έχουμε όμως υπόψη μας κάποιον τέτοιον λαό ή είναι αποκύημα της φαντασίας μας και των ευσεβών μας πόθων; Σίγουρα υπάρχουν λαοί στους οποίους κι εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι να είναι αυξημένος ο δείκτης [αστικής] ευγένειας, να το πω έτσι. Έχουν όμως κι αυτοί τις δικές τους παθογένειες, που προσωπικά, από την ευρεία επαφή που έτυχε να έχω με έναν τέτοιο άλλο λαό (σε ποικίλα κοινωνικά επίπεδα, αλλά και σε οικογενειακό), τις έχω βιώσει ως (τουλάχιστον) εξίσου ενοχλητικές με την (περι)φερόμενη αγένεια του Έλληνα.

Και για να το πω και λίγο πιο αφαιρετικά, όταν ο δημόσιος βίος σου (γιατί σπίτι του δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνει ο καθένας), διέπεται από laws, regulations, policies, codes of conduct, guidelines, rules, κι εσύ εξ ιδιοσυγκρασίας τη βρίσκεις με τη _συμμόρφωση_, τότε η [αστική] ευγένεια απλά προκύπτει, και μάλιστα εύκολα, χωρίς να έχει αποτελέσει επιδίωξη. Ενώ για τον Έλληνα η συμμόρφωση είναι δευτερογενής έννοια. Πρωτογενής είναι η υπακοή.

Για το δε τσιγάρο, οφείλει, θεωρώ, να ακουστεί κι αυτή η προσέγγιση: Βασική αιτία της λεγόμενης «πνευματικής» εξάρτησης που προκαλεί, είναι κτγμ ότι ο καπνιστής το συνδέει με μία μεγάλη γκάμα διαθέσεων (κι όσοι επιμένουν να διατείνονται ότι «όλα στο μυαλό είναι», καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάνε ότι και το μυαλό όργανο είναι): Έφτιαξες καφέ ν' ανοίξει το μάτι; Τσιγάρο. Έπεσε πολλή η δουλειά; Τσιγάρο. Σε ζαλίσανε στο τηλέφωνο; Τσιγάρο. Βαρυστομάχιασες; Τσιγάρο. Για να μην πω για τα έκτακτα, που βγάζουν μάτι: Έχεις τις μαύρες σου; Πακέτο. Είσαι στα χάι σου; Ξανά πακέτο… _Εμπειρικά_ τα έχω αναλύσει, και αυτός είναι, νομίζω, κι ο λόγος που μπορώ και ελέγχω πλέον το κάπνισμα σε πολύ ικανοποιητικό βαθμό (από ένα τσιγάρο κάθε δέκα μέρες μέχρι δέκα σε μία). Από την άλλη ωστόσο, δε θεωρώ πως αποτελώ αντιπροσωπευτική περίπτωση. Ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι πολύ πιο εκδηλωτικός από μένα. Και το «μην καπνίζεις», όπως και να το κάνουμε, για έναν καπνιστή είναι υπώνυμο, να το πω έτσι, του «μην (πολυ)εκδηλώνεσαι». Όμως αυτήν την εντολή άλλοι την έχουν μανίσια. Ο Έλληνας βραχυκυκλώνει.

Και να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Δεν επικροτώ καγκουριές του στιλ…


SBE said:


> να ανάβεις τσιγάρο παρόλη την αντίρρηση του οδηγού του αυτοκινήτου που επιβαίνεις και να επιμένεις ότι επειδή άνοιξες το παράθυρο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα


Απλά θέτω το πρόβλημα και σε μια διαφορετική, κατ' εμέ πιο ουσιώδη, διάσταση.

Αλλά don't worry: Πρόβλεψή μου είναι ότι η ιστορική ωρίμανση της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας, τώρα που μας προέκυψαν και τα φρέσκα από τον φούρνο της αγωνίας μας ιδανικά wellness & fitness, τα οποία μπορεί να υπηρετήσει χωρίς να πέφτει σε πολλές-πολλές αντιφάσεις, θα αποβάλει το κάπνισμα από τις κοινωνίες μας πολύ πιο αναίμακτα απ' ό,τι επιχειρούν να το κάνουν διά της ρυθμιστικής οδού οι διάφοροι -Ευρωπαϊκοί και όχι μόνο- θεσμοί. Κοινώς, σε τριάντα χρόνια οι νέες γενιές δεν θα 'χουν τέτοια παράπονα. Θα 'χουν όμως, φαντάζομαι, άλλα.

Επειδή όμως -και κλείνω- κεντρικό μας θέμα είναι η ευγένεια και όχι το τσιγάρο:


nickel said:


> Εύκολα θα φτάσουμε να μιλήσουμε για την αγωγή που παίρνει στο σπίτι του, όχι μόνο ακούγοντας συμβουλές και νουθεσίες, αλλά και παρατηρώντας τη συμπεριφορά των ατόμων που τον περιβάλλουν. Το ίδιο στο σχολείο του, στην παρέα του, στην πορεία του.


Προσωπικά απ' αυτές τις λέξεις κρατώ κυρίως την «πορεία».

Γιατί αν υπάρχει (που, αλίμονο, υπάρχει) κι άλλη ευγένεια, πέρα από την «αστική», που δεν είναι παραπροϊόν της συμμόρφωσης, αλλά που εκδηλώνεται αυθόρμητα ως συστατικό στοιχείο του εσωτερικού μας κόσμου, ας πούμε, στο πλαίσιο μιας συνειδητής και συνάμα ειλικρινούς διαχυτικότητας -κι απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, τέτοια ευγένεια θέλουμε (δεν μίλησα εγώ για γλοιωδία)- τότε αυτή είναι ευγένεια που κττμγ ούτε να διδαχθεί μπορεί, ούτε να αναχθεί σε συστηματοποιήσιμη γνώση. Μόνο να εκτιμηθεί. Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, μέσα από την πορεία και τα βιώματα του καθενός. Γι' αυτό και δεν αποτελεί τυπικό χαρακτηριστικό κανενός λαού. Μόνο αρετή μεμονωμένων ανθρώπων, που τέτοιοι, θαρρώ, σε κανένα μέρος του κόσμου δεν αφθονούν, αλλά ούτε και αγνοούνται.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 27, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> …
> 
> 
> Μέσα έπεσα, δηλαδή:
> ...


Το τσιγάρο έχει να κάνει με την ευγένεια. Είναι ακριβώς μες στο θέμα!!!


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2022)

Η εντύπωση που μου μένει από όλη τη συζήτηση είναι ότι προσπαθούμε όλοι, ο καθένας σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, να δικαιολογήσουμε την αγένεια και να αποδείξουμε ότι όποιος ενοχλείται από αυτήν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ντε και καλά η αγενής συμπεριφορά είναι (α) δικαιολογημένη, (β) μέρος της γοητείας του ελληνικού λαού, (γ) απόδειξη ότι δεν είμαστε κρύοι/ ξενέρωτοι σαν τους (βάλτε όποιον λαό θέλετε) δ. θα λύσει τα προβληματα ο χρόνος, που παράλληλα θα μας κάνει να χάσουμε αυτο το κάτι που δεν μεταφράζεται σε καμιά γλώσσα κλπ κλπ κλπ. Επι της ουσίας ότι το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο σεβόμαστε τον πλησίον μας, τίποτα.


----------



## Meggie (Oct 28, 2022)

Η ευγένεια και ο σεβασμός συμβαδιζουν


----------



## m_a_a_ (Oct 29, 2022)

SBE said:


> Η εντύπωση που μου μένει από όλη τη συζήτηση είναι ότι προσπαθούμε όλοι, ο καθένας σε διαφορετικό βαθμό, να δικαιολογήσουμε την αγένεια


Προσωπικά μιλώντας, αυτό που έχω επιχειρήσει είναι να _αιτιολογήσω_ την (υπαρκτή έστω) αγένεια.
Στην τελική, αυτό δε ζητήθηκε; (Βλ. τίτλο νήματος: _«Γιατί οι Έλληνες είναι αγενείς;»_.)
Και δε βλέπω, κάπου στα όσα έχω γράψει, να υπερβαίνω τα όρια της αιτιολογίας, και να μπαίνω στα χωράφια της δικαιολογίας. Αν το 'χω κάνει, ας μου το υποδείξει κάποιος, γιατί δε θα 'θελα να μου γίνει συνήθεια.



SBE said:


> να αποδείξουμε ότι όποιος ενοχλείται από αυτήν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα


Όχι, ούτε κάτι τέτοιο επιδίωξα. Προφανώς, πρόβλημα είναι η αγένεια, όχι η ενόχληση απ' αυτήν. (Έχω μια επιρρέπεια στη στωικότητα και το ζεν, αλλά όχι κι έτσι…) Προβληματικό είναι όμως κττμγ και να προσεγγίζουμε την αγένεια ως αίτιο. (Για να μην πω ως «έμφυτο» στοιχείο της ιδιοσυγκρασίας ενός λαού: αυτό είναι εν-δυνάμει-και-λίγα-λέω ρατσιστικό, για τους λόγους που έθιξα στην ανάρτηση #23.) Ως σύμπτωμα την αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, κάποιας βαθύτερης παθογένειας, που πολλοί ίσως την ψυχανεμίζονται, αλλά μάλλον λίγοι την οριοθετούν - πράγμα απαραίτητο ωστόσο, αν θέλουμε να αιτιολογήσουμε ένα από τα συμπτώματα αυτής, εν προκειμένω την αγένεια.



SBE said:


> Ντε και καλά η αγενής συμπεριφορά είναι
> 
> (α) δικαιολογημένη


Σκέψη: στον βαθμό που ρυθμίζεται νομοθετικά (π.χ. τιμωρείται με πρόστιμο ή πειθαρχικά μέτρα), υποθέτω πως αυτό υποδηλώνει ότι θεωρείται, σχετικά ομόφωνα, αδικαιολόγητη. Αχανής κουβέντα. Εγώ δεν την ανοίγω. Ούτε, ξαναλέω, επιχείρησα να την ανοίξω στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις μου. Μπορούμε, όμως, να κάνουμε μια απόπειρα να μιλήσουμε για τις αιτίες της αγενούς συμπεριφοράς, χωρίς η συζήτηση να 'χει αυτήν τη ρετσινιά ότι δικαιολογούμε/δικαιολογούμαστε, έτσι δεν είναι;



SBE said:


> (β) μέρος της γοητείας του ελληνικού λαού


Για διαχυτικότητα/εκδηλωτικότητα μίλησα. Μπορούν, πιστεύω, να θεωρηθούν, σχετικά ομόφωνα που είπα και προηγουμένως, στοιχεία της ιδιοσυγκρασίας του ελληνικού λαού. Τώρα, αν πάμε να τα κάνουμε συνώνυμα της γοητείας, η ομοφωνία θα πέσει απότομα. Και θ' ανήκω κι εγώ στους διαφωνούντες. Πολλά μ' ενοχλούν και μένα στον μέσο Έλληνα. Τη συμπεριφορά του, μάλλον έχω γίνει χοντρόπετσος και την προσπερνώ, αλλά κι αν ποτέ φτάσω σε σημείο βρασμού, μάλλον οι οδηγοί θα τ' ακούσουν κι όχι οι καπνιστές. Συνήθως όμως τα 'χω με την κακογουστιά του, την προσκόλλησή του στη θρησκεία κ.α. Τέτοια παράπονα όμως τα 'χω για εσωτερική κατανάλωση, με κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους, γιατί ξέρω νιώθω ότι έχουν έντονο το στοιχείο του υποκειμενισμού. Για γοητεία πάντως, ούτε λόγος.



SBE said:


> (γ) απόδειξη ότι δεν είμαστε κρύοι/ ξενέρωτοι σαν τους (βάλτε όποιον λαό θέλετε)


Άποψή μου είναι ότι, όπως δεν μπορεί ο Έλληνας να θεωρηθεί εγγενώς αγενής, έτσι δεν μπορεί κι ο άλλος να θεωρηθεί εγγενώς ξενέρωτος. Αμφότεροι οι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι συμπτώματα/παραπροϊόντα. Για τις υποκείμενες παθογένειες έχω ήδη φλυαρήσει αρκετά, μάλλον.



SBE said:


> δ. θα λύσει τα προβληματα ο χρόνος, που παράλληλα θα μας κάνει να χάσουμε αυτο το κάτι που δεν μεταφράζεται σε καμιά γλώσσα κλπ κλπ κλπ.


Μόνο εγώ θυμάμαι να μίλησα για τον χρόνο, και τι ενδεχομένως θα φέρει ή θα διώξει η παρέλευσή του. Αυτό που προέβλεψα ότι θα αποτελέσει παρελθόν είναι το κάπνισμα, το οποίο μια χαρά μεταφράζεται. Δεν τρέφω όμως αυταπάτες ότι έτσι θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα.

Τέλος, μία επίκληση, όχι σε αυθεντία, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο σε μια φωνή πιο έγκριτη από μένα. Είχα σκεφτεί να το πετάξω και νωρίτερα, αλλά είπα άσε, ήδη έχω κουράσει μάλλον. Τώρα, όμως, φαντάζει πιο σχετικό, μετά τα


SBE said:


> Επι της ουσίας ότι το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο σεβόμαστε τον πλησίον μας, τίποτα.


και


Meggie said:


> Η ευγένεια και ο σεβασμός συμβαδιζουν



John Ralston Saul: _…The more you are engaged as an individual in the public good –empathy, you know, [the idea of] imagining the other, and what it is like to be the other– the more you’re engaged in that way, then the more individualistic you will be, and be able to be, because there will be this balance between your good and the public good… And there’ll be room to be selfish in there, but it will not be the dominant element. The dominant element is empathy. And, you know, we know that that’s what humanism says. We know that that’s how societies function best: is when we have a sense of the other and how we all function together. And it isn’t about love. You’ll notice I’m very very careful to stay away from concepts of love, because, you know… How can you say you love your fellow American? You don’t even know him…_
Russ Roberts: _It’s a meaningless statement._
J.R.S.: _You know… You don’t even know the people three houses down from you…_
R.R.: _Well, that’s the problem– that’ my question for you…_
J.R.S.: _But you don’t need to love him. You don’t need to like him. You can actively dislike your fellow citizens.That’s fine. It isn’t about love. It’s about empathy. It’s about the public good. It’s about being able to imagine and feel –and I know that “feel” is a dangerous word– imagine and feel together what it’s like to be the other…_

Πηγή [στο 32:50 βρίσκετε το παρατιθέμενο απόσπασμα]:






Και ρωτώ τώρα εγώ: τι μερίδα του ελληνικού πληθυσμού γνωρίζει έστω τη λέξη, πόσο μάλλον την έννοια, «ενσυναίσθηση»; Και πόσοι είναι σε θέση να την εξασκήσουν στην πράξη; Γιατί, καλό το «Αγάπα τον πλησίον σου», αλλά κάπου κλωτσάει, όπως λέει και ο Ralston Saul. Τόσο η αγάπη όσο κι ο σεβασμός είναι, κατά βάση, αισθήματα, που για να τα τρέφουμε, προϋποτίθεται (συχνά) αν μη τι άλλο γνωριμία, ενώ για να φτάσουμε σε σημείο να τα εκδηλώσουμε, θέλει συν τοις άλλοις και δοτικότητα, οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται πια και τόσο περίεργο που πολύς κόσμος απορεί: Όλα αυτά για έναν γείτονα που ούτε καν τον ξέρω;

Αντιθέτως, η ενσυναίσθηση (empathy) είναι πιο νηφάλια έννοια και αποτελεί κατά βάση, όχι αίσθημα, αλλά ικανότητα.
Το ερώτημα είναι: διδάσκεται; Προσωπικά, εξέφρασα την απαισιόδοξη εκτίμηση πως όχι.
Κι αν αλλού βλέπουμε αστική ευγένεια, διακριτικότητα, κούμπωμα κ.α. (ανάλογα τι φακούς φοράμε), είναι γιατί οι άλλοι είναι masters of empathy, να το πω έτσι, ή απλά γιατί η μη-διαχυτικότητά τους ευνοεί την [αστική] ευγένεια;


----------



## Meggie (Oct 29, 2022)

Καλησπέρα. Τελικα το ερώτημα μου δίχασε. Θεωρώ πως η αγένεια υπάρχει λόγω έλλειψης παιδείας. Από κει αρχίζουν όλα πιστεύω. Στην Αμερική σε όλα τα καταστημά τα είτε υπόδησης, είτε ρουχισμού, είτε αρωμάτων σου λένε Καλημέρα σας/Καλησπέρα σας καλώς ήρθατε 
Σε τι μπορώ να σας φανώ χρήσιμη. Η πώς μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Ευχαριστούμε καλή σας μέρα η καλό απόγευμα. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα: Χρειάζεστε βοηθεια? Θα το βρείτε εκεί που σας έδειξα αν δεν είναι εκεί μας τελείωσε. Και μόλις φύγει ο πελάτης πέφτει και το ανάλογο θαψιμο!


----------



## cougr (Oct 30, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Αντιθέτως, η ενσυναίσθηση (empathy) είναι πιο νηφάλια έννοια και αποτελεί κατά βάση, όχι αίσθημα, αλλά ικανότητα.Το ερώτημα είναι: διδάσκεται; Προσωπικά, εξέφρασα την απαισιόδοξη εκτίμηση πως όχι.


Μεγάλο θέμα, στο οποίο δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθώ, πάντως σε ορισμένους κύκλους η γενική αντίληψη είναι ότι διδάσκεται.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2022)

Το παράδειγμα τυο βίντεο λέει ότι οσο πιο πολύ σε ενδιαφέρει το κοινό καλό τόσο πιο εγωιστής γίνεσαι γιατί το εγώ δεν διαφέρει απο το σύνολο. Ωραίο στη θεωρία, αλλά ας ενδιαφερθούμε (όχι μόνο οι Ελληνες, όλοι) για το κοινό καλό και βλέπουμε. Το κοινό καλό λέει να μην κλέβω, αν δεν κλέψω θα έχω λιγότερα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Καλησπέρα. Τελικα το ερώτημα μου δίχασε. Θεωρώ πως η αγένεια υπάρχει λόγω έλλειψης παιδείας. Από κει αρχίζουν όλα πιστεύω. Στην Αμερική σε όλα τα καταστημά τα είτε υπόδησης, είτε ρουχισμού, είτε αρωμάτων σου λένε Καλημέρα σας/Καλησπέρα σας καλώς ήρθατε
> Σε τι μπορώ να σας φανώ χρήσιμη. Η πώς μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Ευχαριστούμε καλή σας μέρα η καλό απόγευμα. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα: Χρειάζεστε βοηθεια? Θα το βρείτε εκεί που σας έδειξα αν δεν είναι εκεί μας τελείωσε. Και μόλις φύγει ο πελάτης πέφτει και το ανάλογο θαψιμο!


Αφού είπαμε ότι πλέον σε όλες τις μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις τους διδάσκουν πώς να μιλάνε στον πελάτη. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι το ότι αν ξεφύγουν λίγο από το μάθημα βαχυκυκλώνουν, και κανένα μάθημα δεν μπορεί να καλύψει όλες τις πιθανές συναλλαγές και συνομιλίες με πελάτες. 
Αλλά από κει και πέρα, εμένα μου αρκεί ο σερβιτόρος να πιιρνει την παραγγελία σωστά και να την φέρνει σωστά. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θα μου πει καλημέρα. Ας ξεκινήσει με το "τι θα πάρετε". Και το να γίνεται γελωτοποιός για να του αφήσω μεγαλύτερο φιλοδώρημα, όπως κάνουν οι Αμερικανοί, δεν με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα. 

Και τελικά, όταν μιλάμε για ευγένεια εννοούμε το πάρε δώσε με σερβιτόρους και πωλητές ή εννοούμε τη συμπεριφορά όλων των ανθρώπων που συναντάμε; Γιατί εγώ περισσότερο σκέφτομαι τον περαστικό που με σπρώχνει για να περάσει, τον οδηγό λεωφορείου που κλείνει την πορτα επιτηδες την ώρα που είμαι η μισή μέσα ενώ με βλέπει, τον τύπο που σου παιρνει τη θέση στην ουρά με το έτσι θέλω, αυτόν που έρχεται και απαιτεί να σηκωθείς για να καθίσει στο λεωφορείο - και στην περίπτωσή μου, όταν είχα σπασμένο πόδι, τους τέσσερεις επιβάτες που είχαν πιάσει τις οχτώ θέσεις για άτομα που χρειάζονται βοήθεια στο κατά τα άλλα αδειανό λεωφορείο και επιεδή πατερίτσες ακι ορθοστασία σε κινούμενο λεωφορείο δεν πάει, αναγκάστηκα να ανέβω το σκαλοπάτι για να καθίσω στις πίσω θέσεις και όταν πηγα να κατέβω μετά έχασα την ισορροπία μου και τους την είπα, αν αντί να κάθεστε να με κοιτάτε μου είχε δώσει ένας τη θέση του δεν θα καθυστερούσε τώρα το λεωφορείο σας εξ αιτίας μου (αυτό έγινε στο Λονδίνο). Μου έλεγαν μετά κάποιοι γιατί δεν ζήτησες θέση. Γιατί να το κάνω; Αυτοί θα πρέπει να προσφέρουν τη θέση τους. Πόσο δύσκολο θα τους ήταν σε ενα λεωφορέιο που είχε πεντε επιβάτες;


----------



## Meggie (Oct 31, 2022)

SBE said:


> Αφού είπαμε ότι πλέον σε όλες τις μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις τους διδάσκουν πώς να μιλάνε στον πελάτη. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι το ότι αν ξεφύγουν λίγο από το μάθημα βαχυκυκλώνουν, και κανένα μάθημα δεν μπορεί να καλύψει όλες τις πιθανές συναλλαγές και συνομιλίες με πελάτες.
> Αλλά από κει και πέρα, εμένα μου αρκεί ο σερβιτόρος να πιιρνει την παραγγελία σωστά και να την φέρνει σωστά. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θα μου πει καλημέρα. Ας ξεκινήσει με το "τι θα πάρετε". Και το να γίνεται γελωτοποιός για να του αφήσω μεγαλύτερο φιλοδώρημα, όπως κάνουν οι Αμερικανοί, δεν με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα.
> 
> Και τελικά, όταν μιλάμε για ευγένεια εννοούμε το πάρε δώσε με σερβιτόρους και πωλητές ή εννοούμε τη συμπεριφορά όλων των ανθρώπων που συναντάμε; Γιατί εγώ περισσότερο σκέφτομαι τον περαστικό που με σπρώχνει για να περάσει, τον οδηγό λεωφορείου που κλείνει την πορτα επιτηδες την ώρα που είμαι η μισή μέσα ενώ με βλέπει, τον τύπο που σου παιρνει τη θέση στην ουρά με το έτσι θέλω, αυτόν που έρχεται και απαιτεί να σηκωθείς για να καθίσει στο λεωφορείο - και στην περίπτωσή μου, όταν είχα σπασμένο πόδι, τους τέσσερεις επιβάτες που είχαν πιάσει τις οχτώ θέσεις για άτομα που χρειάζονται βοήθεια στο κατά τα άλλα αδειανό λεωφορείο και επιεδή πατερίτσες ακι ορθοστασία σε κινούμενο λεωφορείο δεν πάει, αναγκάστηκα να ανέβω το σκαλοπάτι για να καθίσω στις πίσω θέσεις και όταν πηγα να κατέβω μετά έχασα την ισορροπία μου και τους την είπα, αν αντί να κάθεστε να με κοιτάτε μου είχε δώσει ένας τη θέση του δεν θα καθυστερούσε τώρα το λεωφορείο σας εξ αιτίας μου (αυτό έγινε στο Λονδίνο). Μου έλεγαν μετά κάποιοι γιατί δεν ζήτησες θέση. Γιατί να το κάνω; Αυτοί θα πρέπει να προσφέρουν τη θέση τους. Πόσο δύσκολο θα τους ήταν σε ενα λεωφορέιο που είχε πεντε επιβάτες;


Η ευγένεια είναι ευγένεια τέλος. Και στο παράδειγμα που είπα πριν σε ότι αφορά τα καταστήματα δεν μίλησα για σερβιτιρους αλλά για καταστήματα κ δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που αυτοί δεν παιρνουν φιλοδωρημα. Σαν λαός οι Έλληνες ειναιαγενεις μην προσπαθούμε λοιπόν να δικαιολογήσουμε τα αδικαιολόγητα. Μιλάω για την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων που είναι αγενείς και εσείς για την μειοψηφία των ξένων που είναι αγενείς.Παντου υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις. Δυστυχώς εδώ έχουμε πλειοψηφία στην αγένεια .


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Η ευγένεια είναι ευγένεια τέλος. Και στο παράδειγμα που είπα πριν σε ότι αφορά τα καταστήματα δεν μίλησα για σερβιτιρους αλλά για καταστήματα κ δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που αυτοί δεν παιρνουν φιλοδωρημα. Σαν λαός οι Έλληνες ειναιαγενεις μην προσπαθούμε λοιπόν να δικαιολογήσουμε τα αδικαιολόγητα. Μιλάω για την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων που είναι αγενείς και εσείς για την μειοψηφία των ξένων που είναι αγενείς.Παντου υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις. Δυστυχώς εδώ έχουμε πλειοψηφία στην αγένεια .


Μειοψηφία των ξένων που είναι αγενείς; Χμ, ίσως δεν ζω στο Λονδίνο, γιατί δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι μειοψηφία. 
Επισης όταν πήγα Νέα Υορκη δεν μου φάνηκε καθόλου ευγενικό το ότι αν καθυστερούσες λίγο στις σκάλες του μετρό σε είχαν πάρει σβάρνα όλοι οι επιβάτες. 
Ίσως να τα έχουν αυτά οι μεγάλες πόλεις.


----------



## Meggie (Dec 10, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Ζω στην Ελλάδα 27 χρόνια και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω την αγένεια, και τον παρτακισμό του Έλληνα.


 Καλησπέρα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορώ να κάνω post ένα τίτλο?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2022)

Meggie said:


> Καλησπέρα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορώ να κάνω post ένα τίτλο?


Δηλαδή;  Δεν κατάλαβα με αυτήν τη διατύπωση τι ζητάτε.


----------



## Meggie (Dec 11, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή;  Δεν κατάλαβα με αυτήν τη διατύπωση τι ζητάτε.


Καλημέρα. Εννοώ ότι δεν θυμάμαι πως να βάλω ένα.τιτλο όπως είχα βάλει το γιατί οι Έλληνες είναι αγενείς για να ξεκινήσουμε να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις. Όπως στην αρχήκη σελίδα του φόρουμ που υπάρχουν διάφοροι τίτλοι


----------



## cougr (Dec 12, 2022)

Όταν ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα/ νήμα, επάνω από τον κειμενογράφο (πλαίσιο επεξεργασίας) εμφανίζεται η γραμμή τίτλου (thread title). Ο τίτλος πληκτρολογείται εκεί.


----------



## Meggie (Dec 12, 2022)

cougr said:


> Όταν ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα/ νήμα, επάνω από τον κειμενογράφο (πλαίσιο επεξεργασίας) εμφανίζεται η γραμμή τίτλου (thread title). Ο τίτλος πληκτρολογείται εκεί.


Οκ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


----------

